# Here Ya Go, Kings Mommy



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It may help us to know which kibble you are feeding now.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

That was kind of you Frank.


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

I posted a reply but don't know where it went! Sorry, it to will probably show up where its not supposed to! Anyway, I was feeding him Pure Balance. 
chicken 1st ingredient. Vet told me to feed him cooked chicken, potato, boiled egg, rice and pumpkin. As long as he eats just that he does ok. Soon as I put a little kibble in it, he gets diarrhea again. So maybe Ill just have to feed him a people food diet. Any ideas are welcome


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

One thought I have, is requesting more info about you trying to make the change. Are you trying it in one meal and he gets the runs and then switching back to no kibble? Or are you giving a few days to see results?

And when you say diarrhea, what color and consistency. Soft poops? Or All out liquid?

Lots of great opinions and experiences I'm sure will get added to this thread, and you'll figure it out in no time. But those are some of the big questions I had that would help me give better info.

Dan & Quinn :0


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm assuming you have had his stools checked for worms. We've always had good luck with our sensitive tummy guys by putting them on Honest Kitchen. It is a dehydrated that you mix with warm water. At the very least, read up on it. Not only does it firm up their stools; it also results in smaller stools. Good luck.


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

No worms. And I just try to add a little kibble to his raw food I give him. Then he has very very loose stools are the color of normal ones for a couple days until it gets out of his system. I don't mind feeding him the chicken mixture the vet told me to do, it just gets expensive plus we only have a small freezer so it seems i'm always cooking it up. Don't mind that either most times but now my Mom has end stage copd and congestive heart failure and i'm her only caretaker so don't always have time


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

If you are trying to switch back to the same kibble and getting an upset tummy every time, it might be worth trying a different brand to see if that helps. Or even a different protein source with the same brand, although since you are feeding him cooked chicken anyway I'm not sure it makes sense for it to be chicken allergy.

It may be that the one kibble isn't agreeing with him, but a different one would work. There are some good limited ingredient kibbles out there. You would probably want to try one with a singe protein source to start with. Personally I would try to find a limited ingredient kibble and try switching to that gradually to see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the extra info! And I'm probably going to be the only one to suggest it, but it might be worth a shot with the current kibble you are trying, or another type you feel might give you a better chance of success. Personally I think especially switching from home made to kibble, loose stools (same color for most part) are going to be normal for a day or two. If it was me I'd stick with it for a few days and see how the stools are after the full switch has been made. Also you might try initially (or all the time, depends on your preference) wetting the kibble to help get used to the new type of food. 

Just my thoughts though  

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

How much food should a 1 yr old standard be eating? A day. Im sure there is a standard amount. He is still underweight and I want to get him on the right track. Thanks so much everyone that has been helping me.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka is an adult dog... but a lanky 45 pounds. He eats 2 1/2 cups of kibble and abt a 1/4 pound Chicken back every day. Well . . . most days...


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Dixie just turned a year and eats 2 cups of kibble per day. Plus a few treats plus slices of apple or banana. She gets a scoop of yogurt on her kibble. Once a week I scramble her an egg and once a week she gets sardines. She's. 22 inches and about 40 lbs.


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks ya'll


----------

